# Wanted:  Company to Train CF Troops in Sensitive Site Exploitation



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2010)

This from the Canadian Press:


> Call them super-CSI, but in a flak vest and helmet.
> 
> The Canadian army is dramatically upping the ante in training expert soldiers to fight networks that plant roadside bombs and booby traps in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



More on the tender call for "Sensitive Site Exploitation in a Counter-Insurgency Environment" training here (pretty short timeline before training's supposed to start):
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95286/post-958405.html#msg958405


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2010)

LOTS of questions from potential bidders saying,"ya know, the timeline's a bit tight between closing the bids (today) and starting the training (16 Aug 10)."

The response:  "The RFP will close on August 5, 2010 and training must begin on August 16, 2010, as indicated in the solicitation documentation."

Variations on the same theme in attached amendment.


----------



## Greymatters (9 Aug 2010)

If an RFP was posted on 28 Jul and closes on 05 Aug, it is usually a signal that the purchaser has already got someone in mind for the work and is fast-tracking the contract just to keep in line with regulations regarding purchasing contractor services over $10K in value (and the pretense of public transparancy).  Normally these type of arrangements are posted as ACANs, but that requires publishing the name of the contract winner and why they are the best choice; with this arrangement, the contract winner does not need to be posted. 

Sounds shifty, but actually quite a common practice...


----------



## Spañiard (12 Aug 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from the Canadian Press:
> More on the tender call for "Sensitive Site Exploitation in a Counter-Insurgency Environment" training here (pretty short timeline before training's supposed to start):
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95286/post-958405.html#msg958405




The US Manuals in 2010, have diverted back to small groups tactical Gorilla warfare to combat Counter-Insurgency aka clandestine Ops.

I talked to many that got back from the sand box and I asked if they hand been Issued portable Jammers as started using Dogs on foot patrols all replied No, Inhindsight that was a Year ago. 

OP Since I'm know more on US equipment, can you update on what equipment Canadian Soldiers are using?

The question Is does the Canadian Government have the Money.


----------



## The Anti-Royal (12 Aug 2010)

Spañiard said:
			
		

> The US Manuals in 2010, have diverted back to small groups tactical Gorilla warfare to combat Counter-Insurgency aka clandestine Ops.
> 
> I talked to many that got back from the sand box and I asked if they hand been Issued portable Jammers as started using Dogs on foot patrols all replied No, Inhindsight that was a Year ago.
> 
> ...



You must be joking.


----------



## Spañiard (12 Aug 2010)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> You must be joking.




Joking? can you elaborate. 



> training expert soldiers to fight networks that plant roadside bombs and booby traps in Afghanistan.



 I was told to catch a badger in its dean you need to attack it from both holes simultaneously. They operate in small cells many are independent, therefore you stop one networks many others are ready to take their place. To plant IEDs or EFPs no expertise needed not even to build them in many cases unless your using cell phone or electrical time delay triggers, even those with basic knowledge you can train someone in a short period of time to build them.

In order to stop them you need informants, translators ect. and they must be Afgan's you can trust :. You also need to create a Asymmetric Warfare Group (AWG) to prepare for new types of threats that are in development, as trained in techniques and procedures for recognizing IED threats. Unless you plan to go into every house to fined them. Do you know how much money is needed??

What was the name of the Canadian solider that had to build his own IED Robot out of Tupperware?

I see I can't attach a PDF.


----------



## Franko (12 Aug 2010)

The photo you have originated from Iraq over 3 years ago from an IED that did not go off. Look carefully - 1 missed call.

*Spañiard* - no one will discuss our TTPs. It's OPSEC.

Keep prying and you will be banned.



*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Spañiard (13 Aug 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> The photo you have originated from Iraq over 3 years ago from an IED that did not go off. Look carefully - 1 missed call.
> 
> *Spañiard* - no one will discuss our TTPs. It's OPSEC.
> 
> ...




Yes I know the picture says one missed call and It's 3 years old. I used it in my Text book I wrote two / years ago, 
as for CF. Tactics Techniques and Procedures if It's so Operational Security your DND tactical text books are found on Line, 
just giving you a heads-Up.

Now theres no need for aggression or threats nor do I need to pray since I don't believe in God.
Respect is a Two way street.

Now I have on PDF the USMC Counter Insurgency Manual as the Text Books from the Corps and so many 
others, many dated 2009. I was going to share, however now I won't.

P.S. I'm at "Canada At War" also  http://www.wwii.ca/index.php 

Before you Judge me and ask for a Regimental flogging read my Threads.

This is my last post on this Thread have a nice day. If you wish PM me.

Fare Winds``~~& Soft Landings,, Spañiard over and Out,,,,...........


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2010)

Spañiard said:
			
		

> nor do I need to pray since I don't believe in God.



Umm, that was *prying*, not *praying*.

pry·ing –adjective

1.  that pries; looking or searching curiously. 
2.  impertinently or unnecessarily curious or inquisitive.


----------



## 392 (13 Aug 2010)

Spañiard said:
			
		

> Yes I know the picture says one missed call and It's 3 years old. I used it in my Text book I wrote two / years ago,
> as for CF. Tactics Techniques and Procedures if It's so Operational Security your DND tactical text books are found on Line,
> just giving you a heads-Up.



Those books you refer to do not include the specific CIED TTPs being used in theatre, which are NOT posted online.



> In order to stop them you need informants, translators ect. and they must be Afgan's you can trust :. You also need to create a Asymmetric Warfare Group (AWG) to prepare for new types of threats that are in development, as trained in techniques and procedures for recognizing IED threats. Unless you plan to go into every house to fined them. Do you know how much money is needed??



Do you really believe that our soldiers overseas really just blunder around the country side waiting to be blown up? That there are no initiatives in place to break down the En networks? If you look back at the original post, they are looking to up the CF capability. This does not mean that the capability is not there, they are just looking to refine and expand it.



> To plant IEDs or EFPs no expertise needed not even to build them in many cases unless your using cell phone or electrical time delay triggers, even those with basic knowledge you can train someone in a short period of time to build them.



First off, an EFP is the BYPRODUCT of the container holding the main charge of the IED going through a physical change during the explosive's switch from solid to gaseous state, not the name of the charge. As the name implies, the projectile is formed explosively. Google "Miznay Chardin Effect" for more details. As for the rest of your comment, you do realize that most of the time, the guy who builds them is not the same guy who plants them right?



> OP Since I'm know more on US equipment, can you update on what equipment Canadian Soldiers are using?



If you think that OPSEC is not a consideration and everything is really posted online, you should have no problem finding the answer to this question - but I'll give you a hint - you won't find it, because it DOES fall under OPSEC.



The last comment I will offer to you ref kit and TTPs in theatre, is that whatever Canadian you spoke to that just returned from Afghanistan and told you there was no specific kit being used to counter the IED threat either did not belong to a unit using specific kit or flat out lied to you. To give you some perspective, I last returned from theatre a little over a year ago and there is plenty of kit being used in the CIED fight that is not posted on line.....

Take it for what you will.....


----------



## Franko (13 Aug 2010)

Spañiard said:
			
		

> Yes I know the picture says one missed call and It's 3 years old. I used it in my Text book I wrote two / years ago,
> as for *CF. Tactics Techniques and Procedures if It's so Operational Security your DND tactical text books are found on Line,
> just giving you a heads-Up.*
> 
> ...



You're full of shyte....full stop.

No one here really cares what you have as we receive the real stuff in theater an get full disclosure from front line troops, not from some arm chair general living in Montreal region who thinks he's a MCpl.

One more post and you are gone.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Spañiard (18 Aug 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> Those books you refer to do not include the specific CIED TTPs being used in theatre, which are NOT posted online.
> 
> Do you really believe that our soldiers overseas really just blunder around the country side waiting to be blown up? That there are no initiatives in place to break down the En networks? If you look back at the original post, they are looking to up the CF capability. This does not mean that the capability is not there, they are just looking to refine and expand it.
> 
> ...




Ok not a problem I know exactly what CF. are using in equipment as all procedures,
had a long conversation with a Lt.-Col. how's been their a few times.
I know what EFP's are aka Explosive Forward Propelled as know how to build one.


As to kill two birds with one Stone I know the difference between Prying and Praying thank you for the English lesson


----------



## Spañiard (18 Aug 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> You're full of shyte....full stop.
> 
> No one here really cares what you have as we receive the real stuff in theater an get full disclosure from front line troops, not from some arm chair general living in Montreal region who thinks he's a MCpl.
> 
> ...




You think so, I'm not even fit to be called an arm chair General historian, thank you for the Complement.

Your such a Lovely bundle of Joy insulting an X CF. Soldier. Check my Avatar I posted that Picture just for You.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Aug 2010)

And we're done here unless someone has some useful information to add.  If you do have something relevant to contribute, contact a Moderator, who may open the thread.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

